# IDENTIFY my 65 gto differential



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everybody ¡

I need some help that s the first diff i open in my entire life, i assume that its bone stock ....

Its a 10 bolt i have a 400 ci ys code with manual transmission, original option and this differential, in my first ride i felt like the gear box is short . But that the first true muscle i drive....

Im also like restauring the axles, wich part would need a check or change ?? 

Here some pic of the diff.










Should i change these bearings too, its seems complicated to extract....










All good advises will be well receive..

Saludos ¡


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Forgot trans is muncie 4 with hurst shifter....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Any wear on the axle shaft where the bearing rides? If so I'd replace the axles. Bearings are easy to change, you'll need a slide hammer with a bearing puller attachment though. Can probably rent one at a local autoparts store if they have one.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

OK now i think thats its a posi unit gear is 42 13 so it would be a 3:20

Is it a short one or a long one ?? 

Hope someone will give its point of view


----------



## Mr_Roboto (Apr 19, 2013)

Those are moderate gears not super high perf but not smoggers either. Good for driving around.


----------

